# Massey ferguson 3165



## Diy mechanic mike (Aug 27, 2018)

So I have a mf 3165 (industrial 165) tractor. Been having some troubles with odds and ends here and there but I'm at a big deal right now.... my front right axle spindle is bent I think because I cant get it out of axle I have steering linkage off and it dropped about 1in and then used a punch and hammer to give help and now the spindles pivot rod is flush with top of axle bushing but will not go any further with hammer and punch. I'm thinking I'm gonna have to drop the front axle and press the spindle out and get replacement... has anyone had this issue with other similar Massey Ferguson tractors ? And if so am I going about this correct ? My manuals on this dont go into much detail on this subject. 
Thanks mike


----------



## diezelsmoke (Aug 27, 2018)

My guess is paint and or rust is trying to get through the bearing and or bushing. Return the spindle back to your starting position and take a wire brush and take the paint and or rust off. If it is rusted bad you may need to take a grinder and carefully remove the rust and or paint.


----------



## Sleepy (Aug 27, 2018)

If it truly is bent, a dial indicator will show where so you will know the exact area to file, straighten or whatever. I'm kinda like diezel, my guess is that it's just rust or paint because I don't see how the area above the tube could get bent but anything is possible, especially with old equipment.


----------



## Diy mechanic mike (Aug 27, 2018)

Well the bad is I cant get it to go back up I put the wheel and everything back together and even lowered jack thinking the weight of tractor would push back in and notta, I guess I screwed the pooch trying to pound it out with a punch. but since its jacked up and I been staring at it a lot Haha cuz that's all I can do but the reason I think its bent is cuz the previous owner has re-welded the plate that stops the steering from going to far either way, that rim on that side has cracked by the lug hole and has been welded up and the same sides bucket tilt cylinder has been replaced with after market that's doesn't even bolt up correct.... so my assumption is that the old man got too close to this creek near his house btw I went to his house and bought it but he must have dropped the front right wheel down a decent bit and the loader saved him but cylinder and all other stuff was callateral damage but fixable and the hidden part that he probably didn't know was broke/bent is the spindle pivot shaft, in this said fall cuz to my knowledge this is what happened or something very similar... I feel like a tractor coroner lol but it's all I got haha


----------



## Diy mechanic mike (Feb 10, 2019)

So i got the tractor axle issue fixed. Had to take it to some one with a press to get that spindle out. That side that was stuck was wore pretty badly, had grooves where the bushings had been rubbing from the bent shaft. I went ahead and got two new spindles, new thrust bearings, and bushings for the axle housing. Which the axle housing needed some minor machining due to previous owners rigging/neglectful fixes. But i had it reemed out cuz the old thrust bearings were wore and pressed into the axle housing from not being replaced and continued use. He then rigged it to turn slightly better by putting a couple washers in place of thrust bearing cuz new ones wouldnt fit cuz of the old ones being wore/pressed into the axle housing. But after all that said its fixed the right way now with brand new parts so this axle should last a while now, and my tractor turns much much smoother now its like going from a log wagon to a Cadillac steering lol


----------



## Diy mechanic mike (Feb 10, 2019)

My next fix on the tractor is gonna be the 3pt lift arms.... the issue im having with it is i dont have any position control, like i can lift it all the way up or put it all the way down but i cant get it to hold steady height anywhere in between up or down. Anybody have any ideas on what can cause this? And btw i did just replace a bunch of parts for the internal lift linkage stuff and only thing i can think is that the lift cylinder sleeve walls have to many nics in it cuz while i had it apart i replace the lift cylinder piston rings and when i got all back together it functioned better then it was before but i still couldnt hold a steady height with 3pt implements....


----------

